# Prime Garp vs Kaido



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

Location : Kidd ' s avampost


----------



## giantbiceps (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido high-diff.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido can't be executed, who knows what kind of durability he has
Basically Garp makes him tickle


----------



## Bernkastel (Jul 30, 2015)

Garp wins...he was on Roger's/WB's level.
Kaido is strong and has solid hype but not to a point to put him above the King of fists.


----------



## Amol (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido finally gets his wish fulfilled.
Garp punches him through stratosphere directly onto the sun.
There is no defense to fist of hate too.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 30, 2015)

> Garp wins...he was on Roger's/WB's level.


No he wasn't.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 30, 2015)

Garp of course wins. Nothing short of a high diff fight though.


----------



## Kaiser (Jul 30, 2015)

Could go either way


----------



## God Movement (Jul 30, 2015)

This one can probably go either way really. Going to say Kaido though.


----------



## Amol (Jul 30, 2015)

This is Prime Garp people someone who was stronger than Old WB.
Kaido is at best current WSM which still doesn't put him above Old WB's level(he could be still very well weaker than Old WB).
Garp is not losing to him. He fought deathmatches with Pirate King ffs.
I am really not seeing logic here.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 30, 2015)

Prime Garp wins the fight, but he can't kill Kaido.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 30, 2015)

I thought you believed so much in possibilities?

Ain't it possible that those deathmatches were before Roger was PK level?

I'm not saying it's likely, but as you've said, "possibilities"


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

Being current WSM doesn't mean you are Old WB's level, Roger was WSM at that time and he was stronger than that

Luffy will probably be WSM EoS and he could surpass even Roger in that case 

Going by feats I would put Kaido leagues above someone like Fujitora D-:


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 30, 2015)

> This is Prime Garp people someone who was stronger than Old WB.


He was not stronger than Old WB.

Prime WB > Old WB > Prime Garp


----------



## duhjuanwhowins (Jul 30, 2015)

Well, the only feats we have of kaido is him being unable to die so I guess I have to go with Kaido winning this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But if I go off speculation, Garp whoops dat azz


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 30, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Being current WSM doesn't mean you are Old WB's level, Roger was WSM at that time and he was stronger than that
> 
> Luffy will probably be WSM EoS and he could surpass even Roger in that case
> 
> Going by feats I would put Kaido leagues above someone like Fujitora D-:



What, Kaido has feats?


----------



## Luke (Jul 30, 2015)

Garp, high/extreme difficulty.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

He has hax, feats and hype on his own

Being an apparently immortal yonko of an unknown state of durability makes him the strongest OP character ever possibly.

If you put for example Kaido against Roger, Roger would run out of stamina after tried to kill him in any way, and Kaido will take advantage over him, unless Roger knocks him out, which is not sure, since Kaido can't even kill himself , which means swords can't bypass Kaido while he is not protecting himself with haki, while with Roger is not the same.

Kaido's durability >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roger's


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 30, 2015)

Mah man Garp still owns him, throw in other prime legends to make it fair and they might push Garp to his limits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

If Kaido's durability is really so strong I don't see how Garp manages to do it, while we don't know his firepower instead also

I don't know if Oda is plaining to make Kaido like a Kaguya-character , we just have to know it


----------



## Coruscation (Jul 30, 2015)

Garp. Hype of nearly killing the Pirate King countless times from the PK's own mouth > hype of being the strongest in a world where Roger and WB are gone and Garp is old from word of mouth.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Jul 30, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> I don't know if Oda is plaining to make Kaido like a Kaguya-character , we just have to know it


----------



## Finalbeta (Jul 30, 2015)

You really do not possess a brain, unicellular scum of unicellular mother, do you?


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Jul 30, 2015)

Prime Garp wins 10/10 times with high difficulty at most, assuming Kaidou is extremely durable as he is hyped to be.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 30, 2015)

Slow the hell down guys. We have absolutely no idea how Kaidou's abilities work yet.

But it _could_ probably go either way. Kaidou is a yonkou after all


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 30, 2015)

I'ma say Garp until it's proved Kaido can't actually die


----------



## trance (Jul 30, 2015)

I doubt Kaido is literally immortal. IMO, his durability is just so freaking ridiculous that he's viewed as immortal. It's similar to Raikagenaut. He was by no means immortal but with how absurdly durable his body was, he just seemed that way.

I could wrong but I just don't think his introduction - the inability to die part - was meant in a literal sense.


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2015)

Probably Garp, with extreme difficulty given his hype. But it can be a draw as well.

Who the hell knows.


----------



## convict (Jul 30, 2015)

Yup still going with Garp but that has now changed from high to extreme difficulty.


----------



## zoro (Jul 30, 2015)

Primebeard/Roger>=Garp>Kaido>=Shiki/Sengoku/Rayleigh>Sakazuki/Shanks

I know I'm overhyping the legends but I don't care, they're awesome


----------



## Yuki (Jul 30, 2015)

Kaido is durable. Probably the most durable character in OP. 

Roger died by the same weapons that could not get through Kaido's flesh. Meaning Kaido has more durability than Roger and as we all know WB was an endurance monster. Not a durable one. 

However, his durability is not going to be so high that admiral level attacks fail to do much. It just means he takes less damage than everyone else. For all we know, having such a tough hide has made his endurance sloppy at best. Aka, it takes a lot to hurt him, but when he gets hurt, he gets hurt BAAAD. 

Prime Garp wins.


----------



## Orca (Jul 30, 2015)

I wonder who has more physical strength.


----------



## Yuki (Jul 30, 2015)

Luffee said:


> I wonder who has more physical strength.



Kaido probably as he is likely a Zoan.

Garp will of course have better haki.


----------



## Dunno (Jul 30, 2015)

Roger was executed by fodders. Kaido can't be executed by anyone. 
Kaido >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Roger > Garp.


----------



## Gohara (Jul 30, 2015)

Garp wins with around high difficulty.  Kaidou has powerful Devil Fruit abilities and likely has better defense than Garp- but Garp is likely faster, likely has better combat ability, and likely has better Haki.  Plus, as insane hype and portrayal as Kaidou has, Garp has even better hype and portrayal.


----------



## Samehadaman (Jul 30, 2015)

Gohara said:


> Kaidou has powerful Devil Fruit abilities




Wait what?


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 31, 2015)

Cmon you bastards, Garp has the hype to rival PK lvl characters in his prime.


----------

